# Young Hogg videos



## 4dr64impala (Jul 24, 2003)

I wanna show my son some of the lowrider videos I used to watch, does anyone know if they had any of the Young Hogg lowrider videos on DVD?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Don't do it. Don't taint his brain with this non sense. It will ruin his life.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

lone star said:


> Don't do it. Don't taint his brain with this non sense. It will ruin his life.


Qft


----------

